# Best tanks?



## XShear (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello my loves. Quick question, I'm on a quest to find the best, softest, most wearable tank. So, if any of you ladies have any suggestions to try, I'm all ears!


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 21, 2007)

I am all about Victoria's Secret "Ultimate Tank".  I have about 5 in different colors.  I find that they hold their shape and color very well - I never use a dryer - only air dry.

Hope this helps!

-Lauren


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm a fan of American Apparel's


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 22, 2007)

I second American Apparel Tanks. I have a like 6 white ones that I just wear underneath t's and stuff.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2007)

i like Nordstrom BP camisoles/tanks.

i know you asked about tanks, but the GAPbody basic tees are also incredible to just wear under things, like sweaters/jackets.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

I like Under Armour tanks.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 22, 2007)

urban outfitters. 
I LOVE their tank tops.
Oh & also american apparel!


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I like Under Armour tanks._

 
They're my favourites for working out or physical labour.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_They're my favourites for working out or physical labour._

 
I'm weird.
I wear workout tanks almost all the time, except during summer, when I'm wearing a bikini and shorts.

I like the base layers. :shrug:


----------



## XShear (Nov 23, 2007)

Fantastic suggestions - thanks ladies! I would love to try American Apparel, but I've heard that they aren't the best of quality. Input?


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Fantastic suggestions - thanks ladies! I would love to try American Apparel, but I've heard that they aren't the best of quality. Input?_

 
I've always found them to be good quality. Very soft cotton and very durable.  I like the organic ones because they're made from sustainable cotton.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Fantastic suggestions - thanks ladies! I would love to try American Apparel, but I've heard that they aren't the best of quality. Input?_

 
I have a lot of stuff from American Apparel and I can't complain about any of it, tbh.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Fantastic suggestions - thanks ladies! I would love to try American Apparel, but I've heard that they aren't the best of quality. Input?_

 
i think they're fine, plus you can get so many colors. But I do prefer the tanks from UO over amerian apparel.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

I like Express for cami's and tanks.

Then again, you can't go wrong with cheapie stores like Fashion Avenue or like Forever 21 for cami's/tanks for like a few dollars.  If they don't last it's not that big of a deal since you can always get more for a few more dollars.  Not to mention style's change often enough from long to short to built in bra's to shelf bra's to sequins to glitter to whatever, that you can always keep up with the trends w/out spending too much.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 28, 2007)

I love Arden B's basic tanks. Super soft and the colors don't fade. They're made of modal and they come in regular or tunic length and tank or racerback straps.

http://www.ardenb.com/catalog/catego...categoryId=246


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Prana tanks are also good.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

for super cheap tanks, i like old navy.  little more pricey, but also fantastic are j.crew's tanks.  they're ribbed and give the best hourglass shape.  the hubby likes them because they showcase the boobies nicely (but without giving away the farm).


----------



## girlstar (Nov 28, 2007)

I second Old Navy. They usually have 2for or 3for deals when I go as well. And a huge colour selection.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 28, 2007)

i like american apparel


----------



## XShear (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I love Arden B's basic tanks. Super soft and the colors don't fade. They're made of modal and they come in regular or tunic length and tank or racerback straps.

http://www.ardenb.com/catalog/catego...categoryId=246_

 
Thanks! The tanks look fab! Question though, they seem that they would fit a bit "too snug". Granted, I'm thin ... but it just doesn't seem that it would be flattering. Thoughts?


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 1, 2007)

I totally second J. Crew tanks - they're my favorite.  They're really soft and the ribbing is not too obvious.  Also, they really keep their shape when they're washed.  I also have Old Navy and GAP tanks and they're good for the gym but they J Crew ones are really much better.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

i love american apparel.. but take my advice.. and DO NOT throw it into the dryer or they will shrink like no other. so just let it air dry!


----------

